# frogs for sale



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

I've tried selling my frogs a few times in the past months, tons of views and no hits. So, I'm reaching out to the local crew. I will work with you (the buyer) on pricing. 
I'm currently working in downtown Jersey City, but I will meet w/ in reasonable distance of either my home or work at a time/place convenient to both parties.

Species - 'orange/red' lamasi
Line/Origin - Phil Tan/Czech Rep (parents purchased from Sports_Doc)
Age – 2-3 months ootw & 4months ootw
Quantity - 4 froglets, 1 tank raised, 3 other 
Price - $40. First come, first served.
Preferred Payment Method -Cash
Shipping Rates & information - not this time of year...
photos available upon request.
AND
Species - Imitator nominat
Line/Origin - sens
Code - n/a
Age - @2yrs
Quantity - 1 FEMALE
Price - $55 obo
Group Prices - N/A
Preferred Payment Method - Cash please...
Shipping Rates & information - No shipping, local pick-up or mtg. 
Pictures - Upon Request 

So, let me know what you think via pm and I'm sure we can work out a deal. There are also a few costa rican auratus just waiting to sprout legs. Take care and have a happy and safe new year!
chris


----------



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

I am interested in them , contact me here or call 631 697 3241


----------

